# Longines Ultronic.



## stolid

Longines Ultronic. 1970 I think.

A bit of interest on the Sunday Oldie thread has spurred me to attempt some better photos of this watch and post them in one place.

I am certainly no expert, so I would be grateful if you would point out any howlers, and I will edit!

I had been wanting a blue-faced hummer, and a search turned up this watch seemingly unsold 6 months after having been posted for sale. A few emails and I was in touch with the owner who was in Holland, and with a long-standing member of another watch forum willing to vouch for him. We exchanged pleasantries, looked at each others websites, price was agreed, Euros were sent, etc.

The movement is Longines Cal 6312. ESA Cal 9162. Date and hacking.

The case measures 37mm wide by 44mm, and is about 10mm thick. Lugs 18mm

The crown has â€˜Longinesâ€™ in tiny writing, and a logo as well, both pretty much too small to see. The watch also came with a Longines buckle.

The back can be popped off with a thumbnail, so I wash hands with extreme care!


----------



## Silver Hawk

I'm a great fan of Longines...their watches always seem a little different to everyone elses :thumbsup:

Love those Ultronics where the hands pass underneath the batons...like the model above.

It's bigger brother says 'hello':


----------



## gchampi2

Lovely watch. I'll happily admit, I'm a sucker for blue dials but those 'over the hands' markers push a 'nice' watch into a whole 'nother league...

Bit suprised about the snap-back though. I would've thought that Longines would've used a screw on...

Meh. Still a gorgeous hummer. Guess I'll add one of those to the list... B)

... G


----------



## jss

> Love those Ultronics where the hands pass underneath the batons...


Me too. Are Longines the only watches that have them?


----------



## IanM

That is in better nick than any I have seen in 6 months of looking!

Well done - its a cracker!

IanM


----------



## dombox40

Mine say,s hello if I could only keep one watch this one would be on the shortlist.


----------



## watchnutz

Always lked those markers. Mine has different ones but still quite prominent.


----------



## Silver Hawk

This is turning into a "Show Us Your Ultronics" thread :thumbsup:

BTW: they are not all snap-on backs as you can see in my second photo.


----------



## rhaythorne

> This is turning into a "Show Us Your Ultronics" threadÂ Â :thumbsup:


And why not 

Here's my 18K gold one, with screw-on back like the one above:


----------



## bjohnson

jss said:


> Love those Ultronics where the hands pass underneath the batons...
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Are Longines the only watches that have them?
Click to expand...

No. Somebody posted another brand on another forum recently. I think it was a mechanical watch.


----------



## azimuth_pl

Ultronics were made from approx. 1971 based on most serial numbers.

caliber 6312 means that it must have been planned for sale before the Ultra-Quartz (6512) however serial numbers on both are usually very alike.

the Diver is my favorite... with a screw-down back of course.


----------



## bridgeman

Big Bertha










says hello boys-45mm wide including crown with underpass hands-ultronic with screw down back gold filled on top with believed original strap-come up and see me sometime!


----------



## stolid

Thanks for all the responses.

As usual here, loads of watches I have never seen elsewhere.

Mine works fine, but is this a movement that ever has date wheel 'issues'?


----------



## Silver Hawk

stolid said:


> Mine works fine, but is this a movement that ever has date wheel 'issues'?


Yes...big time.

The ESA 9162/4 movements are known to have poor date wheels...the plastic teeth often get chipped; usually caused by people changing the date between the hours of 21:00 and midnight. Once chipped, the date can usually still be adjusted with the quick set but not automatically at midnight on the affected dates.


----------



## rhaythorne

I seem to recall reading that adjusting the time backwards should also be avoided as this can cause damage. Â Not sure how true that is though.


----------



## KEITHT

rhaythorne said:


> I seem to recall reading that adjusting the time backwards should also be avoided as this can cause damage. Â Not sure how true that is though.


This is true in some circumstances..namely if the clutch is dry/worn/damaged..normally indicated by a spinning secondhand whilst changing the time. In this instance its best not to move the hands anticlockwise and it can totally destroy the indexing...

K


----------



## azimuth_pl

very true.

an unserviced/unlubricated clutch - aka friction wheel in the (bottom) mechanical module - will produce undesired torque when hands are turned counterclockwise.

in this event...as Rob from Oz described it: "the index jewel will shave off the index teeth".

shown as assembled in the gear train and additionally shown in loose mode with the slipping friction part visible.

Longines ESA9162 Diver review in detail


----------

